# Free picks for Today



## viptip (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi, for all soccer fans I have 3 free tips, that I can place here. Odds are over 2.00 each, Good luck!

20.09.2019

Spain
La Liga
Osasuna – Betis – prediction – 1 – odds – 2.45
Italy
Seria B.
Frosinone - Venecia – prediction over 2.5 goals 2.20
France League 1
Strasbourg – Nantes – 1 – odds 2.46


----------



## viptip (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi, we win Strasbourg but need one more goal of Italian game and Osasuna don't win also, so now will have 2 tickets for Saturday and Sunday 21-22 September. 

For Saturday 3 games:
Leicester – Tottenham – X2 Double Chance - 1.51 
Leeds – Darby – 1 1.39
Bayer Leverkusen – Union Berlin 1.38
Total odds on this ticket bet almost 2.90 You can see more free tips on our free sports picks daily. Thank you!


----------



## viptip (Sep 28, 2019)

For Saturday and Sunday, we have a few free picks. Matchdays 28 and 29 Sept.2019 year

Aston Villa - Burnley - home win - 2.26
Dusseldorf - Duisburg - home win - 2.46 more free weekend soccer picks


----------



## viptip (Oct 2, 2019)

Today we have 3 soccer picks for free. Champions League Predictions:
- Genk – Napoli – Over 2.5
- Liverpool – Salzburg – Over 2.5
-  Leipzig – Lyon – over 2.5  Follow our free soccer website Thank you!


----------



## viptip (Oct 4, 2019)

For Friday Matchday we have 3 predictions for free, just see them 
Amiens – Marseille – prediction – 2 – 2.30
France League 2
Sochaux – Clermont – 1X (double chance) - 1.40

Portugal Cup Game
Chaves – Santa Clara – Over 1.5 Goals – 1.40
picks from zalozite.net


----------



## viptip (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi soccer fans, 3 new soccer predictions for today - Saturday
Everton - to win
Wolverhampton - Southampton - over 1.5 
Rochdale to win or draw


----------



## Giresse (Oct 12, 2019)

hi guys, I recently joined I a free telegram group and they share good tips,  this is one of the few they shared recently, what are your thouths on it?
Royal Excelsior Virton - Lommel United
Stake: 3/10
Odd:  1.746
Start GMT: 12 Oct, 18:30
League: Belgium – 1st Division B
Bookmaker:Vip-ibc
Prediction: RE Virton to win


----------



## viptip (Oct 23, 2019)

Today we has 2 picks for free with total odds 2.36 and matches are from Champions League Group Stages. Soccer tips for CHL.

Inter - Drotmund - X2
Genk - Leverpool - 2


----------

